# changethattape re-edit



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

re-edited with different music and more shots...less angry music this time

Change That Tape Contest Entry (Final) - YouTube


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sick edit. Are you guys sponsored? Because you throw down like you could be.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> Sick edit. Are you guys sponsored? Because you throw down like you could be.


thanks dude. me and levi (capita board and green coat) are sponsored by Snug Life and Invasion Boardshop. I am also sponsored by Planet Earth Clothing and Maple Apparel...David and Caleb have no sponsors that im aware of though


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

quick bump....anything at all? deadline was today


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Love it. That's it


----------

